# Mounting my pheasant ideas



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Anyone got any photos of good stances to mount a pheasant in? I am going to mount a rooster I shot although I already have a rooster they just look so good and they are disapearing so just a few mounts for me to remember them by if they leave Utah forever. I have a standing pheasant but if you can show me some cool standing pheasant mounts go ahead I would like to do it flying but probably not a wall mount. Please post some photos and ideas.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Go see TEX! He has THE ABSOLUTE baddest ass mount on his wall......It's huge, but MY GOD! AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

Whenever I have something mounted, I like to take into consideration the conditions of the kill. I shot a wood duck last year near a beaver dam. I went into the same place, found myself a cool piece of beaver eaten wood, and told the taxidermist what I wanted. The mount turned out great. 

Will


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

One style of mount that I have always liked is of two pheasants fighting. Usually with one suspended in the air (mounted on a clear shaft) with wings spread, head down and spurs at the ready. http://woodlandthings.com/PUKN2890%20Ph ... %20900.jpg








(similar to this position but with head DOWN facing his enemy.)
With the other crouched low, chest to ground, head up a little looking up at his adversary, wings partially spread.
http://www.bigcountrytradingpost.com/ja ... ges/30.jpg








Basically roll this bird forward putting the chest down and then have him standing on his feet instead of stretched out behind him like this.


----------

